# Please pray for my daughter



## Core Lokt (Nov 7, 2016)

tomorrow at 6:30am our oldest girl (almost 20) will take  her first airplane ride and is going to Hawaii to see a friend and go to the Marine Ball with him. if you will please pray for safety  to and from and while she is there. I must admit this is a big trip to do alone and I don't like the fact that I can't be there for her if she needs me. Thanks for the prayers in advance.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 7, 2016)

I will brother.

When I'm afraid, I remember these words of Jesus:

"Be of good cheer; it is I; be not afraid."....


...But when he saw the wind boisterous, he was afraid; and beginning to sink, he cried, saying, Lord, save me.

And immediately Jesus stretched forth his hand, and caught him, and said unto him, O thou of little faith, wherefore didst thou doubt?


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 7, 2016)

Prayers for your daughters safety.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## welderguy (Nov 8, 2016)

Psalm 139:9-10

9 If I take the wings of the morning, and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea;

10 Even there shall thy hand lead me, and thy right hand shall hold me.


Still praying CL.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 8, 2016)

thanks Welder. It was really hard on my wife this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

Prayers for a safe trip for your daughter, and you and your wife's comfort.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 8, 2016)

She made it to Atl. 3 hr delay and then a 9.5 hr flight. Thanks again for the prayers.


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 8, 2016)

Praying for safe travels and peace for you and your wife.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 9, 2016)

thanks! She made it there. Now safety while there for a week and back home!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2016)

My boys fly a lot and I pray for them each time. Will send the same prayer for her.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 10, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> thanks! She made it there. Now safety while there for a week and back home!




Core Lokt, You've got my Prayers for your Daughter and all of your family.  I think that it is wonderful that she is also going to the Marine Ball with her friend too.  I hope that she enjoys every minute and will take lots of photos during this trip too.  I've made that trip a few times over the years and it is still unnerving flying for that length of time especially over water.  I remember that flying to Tokyo was a lot worse though.   

The truth is....DAUGHTERS ARE SO VERY SPECIAL......and even though, my Daughter is 34 years old now, I still ask her to call me when she gets home back in Statesboro from every one of their trips to Augusta.  It is such a sense of comfort when I know that she and my son-in-law are safely home again.

Several years ago, I gave my Daughter and Son-in-law a honeymoon trip with all expenses paid to Hawaii and I know that I was really worried about them as it was their first trip there.  They actually had a blast and enjoyed every minute of it.  As they were coming back home, Teresa (my Texas girlfriend) and I passed by them somewhere in flight at about 38,000 feet on our trip going to Hawaii at the time.  We joked about it and I told them that I waved at them at the time.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for all of the prayers guys. She made it home safe and had a great time. Thank you again!





Yeah, Eagle Eye, daughters are special and I'll check on mine until I die I'm sure....


----------



## welderguy (Nov 17, 2016)

God is good!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes Sir!


----------

